# New Employee Skill Assessment Test!!!



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

Where may I find a site or a link for free for a Skill Assessment Test for hiring new Carpenters to see how much they know, skill level? I know I could write a test up very easily since I am a Master Carpenter but I was looking for something that tested the employee applying for a job. Also to show me if he is a well rounded Carpenter or not? Also I am using this for MAINLY framing however I will be doing doors, windows, decks, siding! Any and all help n feedback is greatly appreciated, Thank You!!! Also if the test could be for both Commercial & Residential Carpentry that would be great!!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I found that I can pretty much sum all of that up by saying, Where and what did you last do for work, and why are you no longer employed there?


----------



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

Patrick said:


> I found that I can pretty much sum all of that up by saying, Where and what did you last do for work, and why are you no longer employed there?


 
I have been in business for 4 years now. I own a Carpentry Company in Orlando, FL, I also am a General Contractor in the Midwest. I was a Commercial Union Carpenter that was flown all around the country building Commercial Property before I started my 1st business!!! Also I tested out of my Commercial Local as a Journeymen Carpenter the day I turned 18 which was the entrance age into my local. The reason I posted this is b/c I am seting up a business for a longtime associate of mine. I have done this type of thing before with New Employees however I can not find my old paperwork I used to have and I forgot where I got the Assessment Skills Test. Bottom Line I am way to busy and I figured that I could make best of my time by making a post on here! Plus I figured this may be a good thread for this site!:furious:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Harmoney Const said:


> Plus I figured this may be a good thread for this site!:furious:


:laughing:

It is. He wasn't asking you what you did on your last job. He was saying that you should ask potential candidates what they did on their last job as part of your assessment test.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

How about question like what is a taper tie? Or what is a spandrel form and what relation does it have to a grade beam? How about what is a super stud and a E-beam and how would you use these to configure what? 

And to Patrick what is a double egress door and in what application would you install one? And which sides would you install the panic hardware? And should these doors have locks on them?


----------



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> How about question like what is a taper tie? Or what is a spandrel form and what relation does it have to a grade beam? How about what is a super stud and a E-beam and how what would you use these to configure?
> 
> And to Patrick what is a double egress door and in what application would you install one? And which sides would you install the panic hardware? And should these doors have locks on them?


 

I know I can ask all that but I really want to know details on how much they know n I have learned in the past the only true way to determine the different skills and levels is to have a test! You all know what Im about to say when you have interviewed somebody n they are the best bs'r I mean interviewer n then when it comes down to it they really dont know anything but they said they are a Journeymen when they were really a Apprentice or they said thy were an Experienced Apprentice when they were a good Laborer or they are a Master Carpenter when they are a Journeymen? Also I would like to find a well rounded Carpenter with extensive experience in Framing not in trimmming, etc.!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Harmoney Const said:


> I know I can ask all that but I really want to know details on how much they know n I have learned in the past the only true way to determine the different skills and levels is to have a test! You all know what Im about to say when you have interviewed somebody n they are the best bs'r I mean interviewer n then when it comes down to it they really dont know anything but they said they are a Journeymen when they were really a Apprentice or they said thy were an Experienced Apprentice when they were a good Laborer or they are a Master Carpenter when they are a Journeymen? Also I would like to find a well rounded Carpenter with extensive experience in Framing not in trimmming, etc.!


Im not sure you could find all that out from a written test. The framers that I deal with do top notch work and they work very efficiently as a two man crew. And could stand up to just about any of the framers around. However, I am willing to bet they would score poorly on your written test.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Harmoney Const said:


> I know I can ask all that but I really want to know details on how much they know n I have learned in the past the only true way to determine the different skills and levels is to have a test! You all know what Im about to say when you have interviewed somebody n they are the best bs'r I mean interviewer n then when it comes down to it they really dont know anything but they said they are a Journeymen when they were really a Apprentice or they said thy were an Experienced Apprentice when they were a good Laborer or they are a Master Carpenter when they are a Journeymen? Also I would like to find a well rounded Carpenter with extensive experience in Framing not in trimmming, etc.!


I don't know to many guys that do trimming religiouly that would want to do framing.

How about this for a question in what instance would you use a spud wrench?

At least you know you have a iron worker. Not likely you would have one posing as a carp. :laughing:


You want to know if you have a guy that knows what he is doing then bust out a old set of prints and ask him to locate the walls that intersects line1 and line L then have him or her give the structal details to complete such a wall. Is the wall 8" oc 12" on or 16"oc on studs is it sheared and if so does the wall require 3x member sole plating and studs ajoining ply/osb breaks to accomidate 4" oc nailing on all panel edges?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Im not sure you could find all that out from a written test. The framers that I deal with do top notch work and they work very efficiently as a two man crew. And could stand up to just about any of the framers around. However, I am willing to bet they would score poorly on your written test.


Granpa only had one question for his carpenters. "Will you show me how you sharpen your pencil?" He would say they were either hired or sent walkin' before they were finished sharpening. These days if you are fortunate to find one to pass the p*ss test he's on for at least a week.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

One more mundane question When building forms with 4'x8'x3/4" ply how would you start layout on the sheets for snapties hole to be drill? And would you gang drill them?

Or what is a battered form?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

while your at it, you should ask "what is the going rate?"


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I came up with my own 35 question test. I told new guys that they started at $8 per hour and for every right question they would get 50 cents per hour added to the $8 per hour rate. The three who actually were interested all quit after just a couple of questions...and they weren't all that hard.

For example: how many 1' blocks can you cut out of a 96" 2x4?

They were the typical 21ST century, crack-o-framers. That's why I work alone.

There's a great book on that called Working Alone


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> There's a great book on that called Working Alone


LOL...My son gave me that book a while back.
I asked him where he got the idea to give me that.
He said "Cause I've seen you doing most of that stuff 
and I thought you wouldn't have to work so hard 
if *you'd* write a book like this." :laughing:
It* is* a good book!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

OP --
If your foreman or super can't talk to a guy for 2 minutes,
look in his tool box and size him up,
A written test isn't going to help much.
2¢


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

I would ask them how to read a framing square or even a speed square.If they're clueless on what those numbers mean ,and when to use them,I wouldn't have to ask to many more questions.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

One of the most valuable employee assement tools we have is our written skills test of 50 questions. The test starts out very simple and gets progressively more difficult and more industry specific to what we do. I've talked to potential candidates that talk a great game but you put that test in front of them and it's all over with. At the end of that test you have a great idea what they know or don't, plus you use the test to go over it with them and discuss the subjects in depth to really find out what they know.


----------



## pknyryan (Nov 25, 2007)

interesting...


----------



## pknyryan (Nov 25, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> How about question like what is a taper tie? Or what is a spandrel form and what relation does it have to a grade beam? How about what is a super stud and a E-beam and how would you use these to configure what?
> 
> And to Patrick what is a double egress door and in what application would you install one? And which sides would you install the panic hardware? And should these doors have locks on them?


 
The funny thing is, a skilled framer, possessing the required knowledge to frame floors, walls, layout, make cripples, rafters, hips, dormers, valleys, gables, headers, jacks, kings, flooring, stiars, soffit, tray ceilings, ect. could easily not know, and have no inherent need to know what these terms are. Basically you could very easily be eliminating some very skilled craftsman that could do some very solid work for you and make some serious profit you and your company by asking these ridicolous and obscure questions. 

No disrespect, but if a potential employer asked me these obsurd questions I would make a mental note that he has some serious underlying issues and I would make an excuse to "cut" the interview as short as possible, recognizing he has some "screws loose". 

I somewhat understand the reasoning why you would ask questioning to "quiz" the potential applicant, but ask questions that are relevant, and that give you the ability to gather valid information. Someone savant could potentially know what all these terms mean but have no practical skills at framing. 

I would be more inclined make a diagram of the elevation of a typical house you frame and have the applicants identify the names of the different parts of the framing (soffit, dormer, valley) ect. Then if he gives solid answers try him out on a temporary basis, but dont eliminate a possible new hire becasue he is unfamiliar with an e-beam and the specifics of it's application.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> I came up with my own 35 question test. I told new guys that they started at $8 per hour and for every right question they would get 50 cents per hour added to the $8 per hour rate. The three who actually were interested all quit after just a couple of questions...and they weren't all that hard.
> 
> For example: how many 1' blocks can you cut out of a 96" 2x4?


I already know the answer but if my answer was- "What is the tolerance?", how would you accept that answer?


----------



## pknyryan (Nov 25, 2007)

Dustball said:


> I already know the answer but if my answer was- "What is the tolerance?", how would you accept that answer?


Good point, so the correct answer would have to be 7. Bacause you are going to lose 7/8 of an inch from the kerf by making 7 cuts on the 2X4. 

So you would get 7 at 12" and the last piece would be more like 11 1/8".


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

neolitic said:


> OP --
> If your foreman or super can't talk to a guy for 2 minutes,
> look in his tool box and size him up,
> A written test isn't going to help much.
> 2¢


X2 I agree.


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree with those that say a written test might cause you to lose some good craftsman, why not have a 2x12 set up on horses, and ask the candidate to look at a set of prints and lay out a rafter or set of stairs,have him lay out a wall. i think the next thing would be to look at his toolbelt, and his circular saw. are they both good quality and broken in?does he even have framming tools in his pouches? just my two cents


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

No written test.

1 week probation, set hourly wage at minimum.

1 week of testing...from one site to another. Sometimes obvious questions, sometimes cloaked...watch them work.

1 week is up they either have a new job or a cheque in an envelope. Wage either stays at minimum or goes up.

So far 25 came to camp Heritage...9 made it, 5 are still here, one of them is now a Captain.

One sorry chap only lasted 3 hours.


----------



## pknyryan (Nov 25, 2007)

wink said:


> i agree with those that say a written test might cause you to lose some good craftsman, why not have a 2x12 set up on horses, and ask the candidate to look at a set of prints and lay out a rafter or set of stairs,have him lay out a wall. i think the next thing would be to look at his toolbelt, and his circular saw. are they both good quality and broken in?does he even have framming tools in his pouches? just my two cents


I started working for this company Palm Beach Trim in Florida when I used to live down there a couple years ago, and my tool belt had *gasp* a regular old carpenter's pencil in it when I put it on on my first day. One of the guys commented that nobody uses those for trim work. On my way home that night I stopped and picked up a pack of 100 regular #2 pencils from Staples. Been using em since.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Brock said:


> Granpa only had one question for his carpenters. "Will you show me how you sharpen your pencil?" He would say they were either hired or sent walkin' before they were finished sharpening. These days if you are fortunate to find one to pass the p*ss test he's on for at least a week.


 
That's funny, I actually worked for someone that had the same test. I saw quite a few people pull up to the job asking for work then asked to sharpen a pencil. I have also seen many embarrassed men walk off after being laughed at for their sharpening technique.


----------



## pknyryan (Nov 25, 2007)

curapa said:


> That's funny, I actually worked for someone that had the same test. I saw quite a few people pull up to the job asking for work then asked to sharpen a pencil. I have also seen many embarrassed men walk off after being laughed at for their sharpening technique.


 
I don't do much framing, but all I use for the past 3 years is regular number 2 pencils with an eraser. I set up an electric sharpener next to my miter saw and keep my pencil extra sharp for precision measurements. 

I think that how someone sharpens their pencil is an absolutely inaccurate way to determine whether they are going to show up everyday on time, put in a good days work, and make profits for your company. You could very easily eliminate quality workers that are going to make your company profits by using this "pointless" test of ability.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> I came up with my own 35 question test. I told new guys that they started at $8 per hour and for every right question they would get 50 cents per hour added to the $8 per hour rate. The three who actually were interested all quit after just a couple of questions...and they weren't all that hard.
> 
> For example: how many 1' blocks can you cut out of a 96" 2x4?
> 
> ...


did anybody every reply to you with what saw am i using and the kerf width? so if it is 1/8 kerf normal skill blade/ miter blade on 8 foot is 7 1 foot blocks.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

With care and a 1/8" kerf, I can make 8 blocks 11 - 57/64", which is less than 1/8" short. Do you do a lot of framing to better than 1/8" tolerance?


----------



## hatchet man (Jan 21, 2008)

12 inches is 12 inches.... When I have to frame, i/16 is what I shoot for, that is why I do finish mostly. Of course there are places where you may or have to accept something else.. I have a hard time gapping for sheeting,


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

> I have also seen many embarrassed men walk off after being laughed at for their sharpening technique.


So what is the appropriate technique for sharpening a pencil? I certainly dont keep an electric pencil sharpener in my toolbelt, just a regular ol' utility knife. 

Lets hear it....


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have never said that I prefer one pencil sharpening method to another, but my former employer did. I have noticed there is a difference to the way a beginner sharpens their pencil compared to a pro. It is funny to watch someone talk themselves up and then not be able to sharpen a pencil.

Personally I take four strokes, one on each side of the pencil then numerous small strokes to get my desired point.

I guess you could have bassically the same test by asking someone to roll up a cord or hose. I remember being laughed at for my rolling technique on my first day. :sad: The good ole' days.




Splinter said:


> So what is the appropriate technique for sharpening a pencil? I certainly dont keep an electric pencil sharpener in my toolbelt, just a regular ol' utility knife.
> 
> Lets hear it....


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=16116518555184423815

I just took this test. I am a green horn apprentice. I had to guess at a few things. If you are framer you will score a lot higher than I did.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

This looks interesting:

http://www.eruditepublishing.com/index.htm


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

I know a guy who says he likes to ask new guys what the backside of a 12 is.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> For example: how many 1' blocks can you cut out of a 96" 2x4?


 
255

Dave Gerstel reccomends doing interviews on the jobsite so that you can have a perspective employee answer your question by showing you. He aptly points out that many excellent carpenters and construction workers are neither necessarily linguists nor writers but rather people who work well with their hands.

another note: anyone who has been doing carpentry for very long can be asked to set their hands on a table 16" apart and get it reasonably close. last time I asked my wife to check mine is was dead on. I'd say if they were plus or minus 2 i'd give them a shot.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## hatchet man (Jan 21, 2008)

I have done just about everything with wood, but for the life of me I cannot find how to use the knot hole puller.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

orson said:


> 255
> 
> Dave Gerstel reccomends doing interviews on the jobsite so that you can have a perspective employee answer your question by showing you. He aptly points out that many excellent carpenters and construction workers are neither necessarily linguists nor writers but rather people who work well with their hands.
> 
> another note: anyone who has been doing carpentry for very long can be asked to set their hands on a table 16" apart and get it reasonably close. last time I asked my wife to check mine is was dead on. I'd say if they were plus or minus 2 i'd give them a shot.


 Just this last week my partner and were nailing siding to 3/4" plank boards...we were just nailing away and I stopped my buddy for shi#$ and giggles and we measured the last five nails...all within a 1/4" of 16". Funny how instinctively it comes after a while!


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

This test here gives a pretty broad outline of things to know:

nocti.org/PDFs/ExperiencedWorker/Carpentry.pdf

As pointed out though, some outstanding carpenters might not be the best test takers, and some people may not know how to apply a book full of knowledge. In the "carpentry test" search that turned up the above link, there actually was a correspondence course on carpentry ?!


----------



## mr.superclean (Feb 4, 2008)

*The test*

I will ask applicants to measure and scribe a 2x4 or 2x6 and then lay out a long to short measurement w/ thier speed sq.
:stupid:


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Red Horse 554*

*Employee Skill Assessment Test, Army Corps of Engineers has a great test for entry level as well as advanced testing to determen skill levels. The department of the Navy also has this information. *


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris G Good test ,It has a good entry level placement but dosent have finish, hardwear understanding,it will show a member that has been on the slabs for awile.To find a seasoned carpenter the test needs to be a bit more in depth heardwear doors windows roof wall covering as well as floor.How the work you do affects others doing thiers work. If it is a shop placement cabinetry moldings, sideings types,masonery,Store fronts, best materials use, What would you do if questions,Forming for a poor and your local applacation for install of componets. I have made many test for the school district i work for and must change it often to keep up with the new requirements of building standards. (forgive my spelling) Office girl dosent get to see this for proff read so i will do my best.


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris G said:


> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=16116518555184423815
> 
> I just took this test. I am a green horn apprentice. I had to guess at a few things. If you are framer you will score a lot higher than I did.


 
your "test" says I'm a master, woho


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Meetre said:


> your "test" says I'm a master, woho


me 2


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Give me 15 minutes of watching them. tells me their skill level!


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

I do like Wallmax's idea of the base pay and increments added. I have always had a problem of figuring the guys in between greenhorn and master. If a guy tells me he wants to learn and knows nothing, thats easy. I agree the best way is to work them a day or so at a pay below what they say their worth. When its payday and they were worth waht they say then they get that pay. Its easier to increase a guys pay than decrease it. You pretty much need to fire they guy if hes not worth what your paying him.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

pknyryan said:


> The funny thing is, a skilled framer, possessing the required knowledge to frame floors, walls, layout, make cripples, rafters, hips, dormers, valleys, gables, headers, jacks, kings, flooring, stiars, soffit, tray ceilings, ect. could easily not know, and have no inherent need to know what these terms are. Basically you could very easily be eliminating some very skilled craftsman that could do some very solid work for you and make some serious profit you and your company by asking these ridicolous and obscure questions.
> 
> No disrespect, but if a potential employer asked me these obsurd questions I would make a mental note that he has some serious underlying issues and I would make an excuse to "cut" the interview as short as possible, recognizing he has some "screws loose".
> 
> ...


Yeah so a guy is just skilled in one area of carpentry. In reality they are not really that valuable unless you are just a framing contractor. 

I don't know how is the residential market. :laughing: 

I have been going vertical the last few years. Commercial is where it is at. :thumbsup:


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Back a few years ago when I kept a framing crew around, my lead guy was usually the one in charge of making the final say on if someone was worth hiring or not. He was the one that had to put up with them all day on the site. We'd do the normal questioning on what kind of previous experience they had, etc, then he would pull out a scrap of lumber and write the following on it. "I YAM SOFA KING WEE TODD DID" If they took more then a minute to get it....he sent them walking. Too dumb to work for him!!!


Sam


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

i have always worked side by side with the new guy to determine skill level, you can tell very quickly. i had an idea, but never did it, i wanted to build a door frame, intentionally out of square, not plumb or level, and misalign the legs. then give the new guy a hollow core slab and 3 hinges. hang back and watch the fun begin.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris G said:


> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=16116518555184423815
> 
> I just took this test. I am a green horn apprentice. I had to guess at a few things. If you are framer you will score a lot higher than I did.


by this test's measure, I am a master carpenter. :laughing: 
The answers to those questions are things that any 1st year apprentice that gives a darn should know.


----------



## novicepro (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Brock, I'm just curios if I pass this pencil sharpening test.
The hand that's holding the knife is steady, and I use the thumb that's holding the pencil to push the blade.


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

*ha*

Written tests, thats funny. At this point in the game, I can walk into a bar and pick out the framers without ever saying one word.


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

I think a employee test is a little silly unless its to get into a union. If you need a guy to know EVERYTHING its bc you don't know ****. Another funny thing is employers expect employees to have there own truck, tools, read prints and run a job thoroughly, why woulnd't that guy have his own company?lol


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Marky Stone*

BECAUSE HE HAS THE MONEY AND LICENSE # INSURANCES AND KNOWLLAGE TO GET THE JOBS WE ALL HAVE TRUCKS AND TOOL THEY ARE RUDIMENTARY TO OUR JOBS AND WE HAVE HAD THEM FROM THE START. THE BIGGEST HOLD BACK TO MOST THINGS IS FEAR.SO IF I AM A CONTRACTOR WHO HAS A LINE ON BIG JOBS I WOULD DO THE SAME ASK AND HIRE ONLY THEM THAT DO AND RUN THE JOBS FROM MY OFFICE. I AM SURE YOU WOULD DO THE SAME IF POSSIBLE.:thumbup:


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

red horse,
There are contractors in my are that pay 17$ an hour and expect there guys to estimate,run,bill out the project!!! To me thats insane! I thank god every day I work for a non union contractor that does strictly state funded jobs which means I always make prevailing wage. I always pick up side work and I never have a problem getting at least 30 an hour. What makes people think somone is going to show up with a few thousand dollars worth of tools and leave with 90-100 bucks after taxes for the day.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Marky Stone said:


> red horse,
> There are contractors in my are that pay 17$ an hour and expect there guys to estimate,run,bill out the project!!! To me thats insane! I thank god every day I work for a non union contractor that does strictly state funded jobs which means I always make prevailing wage. I always pick up side work and I never have a problem getting at least 30 an hour. *What makes people think somone is going to show up with a few thousand dollars worth of tools and leave with 90-100 bucks after taxes for the day*.


I dunno- I think people are nuts for showing up for an 8-hour day with a truck full of tools and only leaving with $240- but I'm funny like that.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

Bob Kovacs said:


> I dunno- I think people are nuts for showing up for an 8-hour day with a truck full of tools and only leaving with $240- but I'm funny like that.


Some people gotta do what they gotta do


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Marky Stone said:


> red horse,
> There are contractors in my are that pay 17$ an hour and expect there guys to estimate,run,bill out the project!!! To me thats insane! I thank god every day I work for a non union contractor that does strictly state funded jobs which means I always make prevailing wage. I always pick up side work and I never have a problem getting at least 30 an hour. What makes people think somone is going to show up with a few thousand dollars worth of tools and leave with 90-100 bucks after taxes for the day.


Its nice doing the work without having to wonder where your going after this project because someone has taken care of that for your, along with your insurance and paperwork. You show up with your tools and work and go home. You have be able to have little side projects now, but the projects many of us do if your not there all day it not a possibility to finish it in a decent amount of time to make the customer happy, then have the next project lined up without any gaps so everyone can keep working. So you slam all day, then you go home, go over 2 more plans and do the take offs, send in the emails, or bid sheets however you roll. As many say on this site, you will learn that a contractor is someone that knows business and does contracts and management and less hammer swinging. You may be able to slam 240 studs in a day, but many guys here have 3 guys that do that same on one job with 5 others are wrapping up the last project, and they make double you do driving around in their truck to pre bid meetings and contacting with customers.


----------



## JPC2 (Jul 14, 2008)

That's when you send him for the board stretcher....


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

BattleRidge said:


> Its nice doing the work without having to wonder where your going after this project because someone has taken care of that for your, along with your insurance and paperwork. You show up with your tools and work and go home. You have be able to have little side projects now, but the projects many of us do if your not there all day it not a possibility to finish it in a decent amount of time to make the customer happy, then have the next project lined up without any gaps so everyone can keep working. So you slam all day, then you go home, go over 2 more plans and do the take offs, send in the emails, or bid sheets however you roll. As many say on this site, you will learn that a contractor is someone that knows business and does contracts and management and less hammer swinging. You may be able to slam 240 studs in a day, but many guys here have 3 guys that do that same on one job with 5 others are wrapping up the last project, and they make double you do driving around in their truck to pre bid meetings and contacting with customers.


 
Thats all fine and dandy as long as your being reinburssed for your efforts, im not knocking being an employee. Im knocking scumbags that don't share the wealth with there employees. I thank god everyday im fortunate enough to have a employer that pays great.:clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont have to sharpen my mechanical pencils.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Question #10 on that cupid test was pretty funny!

Mac


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

Old Mr. Durham started his GC Biz in 1936...

His carpenters test was to send the guy out to the lumber barn and tell him to make him a set of saw horse...

you can tell a lot by a guys saw horses....and how long it took to make them.:thumbsup:


----------



## MSquared (Jul 19, 2008)

*I got a question I ask new hires*

If they are a millwright I ask how many 1000's in an inch? You'd be suprised how many say 100,

Then if they are a Carpenter I ask how many 16th's? one said 10

One Carpenter showed up and said Car pen der I thought this call was fer car pet lay er......:clap: He He


----------



## Beater82 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was eavesdropping on an interview that was being performed by this "mega hard ass superintendent". The guy being interviewed seemed to do all right until this part.

Q;"So you've been a carpenter your whole life?"
A; "Yup."
Q; "How many inches are in 12'?"
A; :shutup:

I really felt bad for the dude(although I shouldn't have) at this point. He got "boooed off stage" and walked out with his head down after that.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Just make up your own.
1) Which end of a hammer drives a nail?
2) Which screw driver would you use to remove a philips screw?
3) How many feet are there in a foot?


----------



## supermike (Mar 18, 2008)

My test for a potential employee is a simple 2 part quiz. If the guy (or gal) can read a tape measure down to 1/16's (without counting every division), and if they can cut a bevel by eye with a wormdrive, they're hired on the spot. Everthing else I can teach them. Is that asking too much ?


----------



## Rybit (Jul 23, 2008)

Funny stuff here. 

I like the following:

Build a set of horses, if they finsih quickly and its clean work throw him some 1x stock, a miter saw and ask for a door tree. 

I like the rolling of a cord too, for laborers. I laid in with a standing seamed roofing crew one Spring to get away from working with the ole man. The pay rate was low, $8.50 an hour to start. At the end of the first day the boss asked me to get the tools picked up and back in the truck. He watched me roll up the cords and announced he would give me an extra dollar an hour because I rolled them up correctly. I finally told Dad some 15 years later about that day. He laughed because he remembered being such a ****head to me about how his cords were rolled.

I also like pulling a tape out and asking what all these marks mean (especially if someone missed a cut). The answer should always be "They each have their own meaning."

or ask em to hold the dumb end for a measurement, or help snap a line. 

I know people who understand difficult cuts, basic code requirements, even how to work well around homeowners on a remodel. They'd pass a written test, but their hand skills are weak and their work shows it.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Our office does the hiring but they usually give the guys a probation period once in the field. In this area good help is hard to find and often enough a warm body is what we need (for a time). Transition periods between projects seems to be the best time to weed out the weakest link. 

The foreman have the final say. a few things I look for are.....Can they find an angle with a speed square? How's the technique (body language) with basic power tools, or even the handling of materials? When given a project, what questions do they ask and how often? Most importantly, do they make they same mistake twice, and have they retained anything they've been taught.

I get frustrated the most with guys that I see as "knowing just enough to get themselves in trouble"..... They know their way around a jobsite well enough to be confident and convincing. They like to add their input (which is fine), but when you turn them loose you're working backwards 'cause they're not seeing the whole picture. I'd rather have the greenest kid with a decent work ethic than someone who's gotten confident learning bad habits.

We keep 1 out of about every 6-7 new hires. The least experienced and most willing to listen generally are the ones who stick around the longest. 

I've been around a lot of new hires....different ages, skill levels, work ethics, etc.... The key is how well they adapt to the crew they're working with and if they LISTEN to instructions.


----------



## Phenometom (Jun 10, 2008)

Its hard to feel proud of your score when one of the possible answers on the test is "a blowjob".


----------

